# Thor update :)



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Thor is coming along quite nicely. 

After basically force feeding him his meal yesterday morning (I kept scooping it in my finger and putting it in his mouth) He ate two more times last night with no assistance  Today, we only heated his food for five seconds. Next meal, we will just leave it at room temperature. After this batch of his puree is finished, we will make the next batch more coarse. He is eating with enthusiasm and has decided that he is a cat that likes to beg for food when we eat as well :/ 

He used the litter box Saturday night (peed and pooped) but there has been nothing in it since and no sign or any accidents anywhere. We regularly take him into the bathroom and put him in his litter box. Is it normal for them not to go for a whole day? He didn't eat much until later last night, so maybe its just not gotten through yet?

He is getting used to his harness. He will walk around the house while it is one and pays it no mind 

He is also getting along with the dogs. They are all quickly accepting each other. They are even starting to sleep together.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi, I sent you a PM on a totally unrelated subject, when you get a chance to read and respond. I'm be so grateful.


----------

